# build my own vivarium



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi just wondered if anyone can help me either by telling whats best wood to use and where to get it from online as im wanting to build my own vivarium thankyou in advance


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

I always used 16mm MDF and treated it with yacht varnish.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

whats it for ?


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's for a bearded dragon


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

And my friend is interested in trying to build vivariums as well


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

i just built mine out of this B&Q - Search board&asug=conti 

here is the final product 









conti board is what the, viv manufacturers tend to use 
Sam


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi samscott just wondered if you dont mind me asking what was the dimensions of your viv and roughly how much did it all cost you to build thankyou


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

also does anyone know of any places that do wood suitable for a vivairum around rotherham south yorkshire or doncaster south yorkshire area ta


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

you can make it out of Conti Board that what a lot of vivs are bulid from or you can do it out of ply wood or if you like to bulid a cheep 1 you can make it uot of osb board you can get then all from a b&q and there will cut then for free


----------

